# Rss



## Stronghoof (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi,

I used to be able to pull up all 4th edition news in an RSS feed. Can't figure out where to do that now, is the function gone? (Apologies if this has been answered already, I can't use the search function as I'm not a supporter).

SH


----------



## highbulp (Jul 4, 2008)

*bump*

I am also interested in fixing my RSS feed. Any ideas?


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 4, 2008)

Fixing? The term is building. The news page has no RSS and won't for a while yet.

Remember, I'm sorely outnumbered by feature requests here folks.


----------



## Merkuri (Jul 4, 2008)

Should we create a wiki page for requested features?


----------



## Morrus (Jul 4, 2008)

Merkuri said:


> Should we create a wiki page for requested features?




No reason why not - it'd keep stuff in one place!


----------



## Merkuri (Jul 4, 2008)

Started one here.

I enjoy shiny new tools.


----------



## AndrewRF (Jul 23, 2008)

Just wondering if there's an ETA on this yet. Thanks!


----------

